# WMHA...today's big ride!



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Bump

Up

My

Post 

 

Blu was great I need replies! whahaha :twisted: :roll:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Awwwww that's GREAT!!! 
I am so glad he behaved for you, that's soo good.


----------



## dtwh (Apr 15, 2008)

Glad you had a great ride!

How come they fell off?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

That's great!


----------



## ColleenT (Apr 5, 2007)

there is nothing like the feeling of having your horse act perfectly. I know it can really make it all worth it.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

The first rider to go was very inexperienced. There are fences to keep the wildlife in and out and there is a gate you open with a bar set at about a foot high you have to walk over. Her horse wouldn't go over. She was consistant with asking him but finally he lunged to the side, she slid off, the horse he went off balance, and she was almost trampled. 

Then, if that wasn't enough, one of our leaders was on his little horse fixing the other rider's bridle when his horse got caught on the fence, reared up, and fell on top of him. His knee was already hurting so then his hip was killing. We stopped for like thirty minutes. I felt special.


----------



## dtwh (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow, well good thing no one was seriously hurt! I've been on a trail ride and saw one of my best friends get badly injured.

We were trail riding out at Normandy and there's this one big pull that you have to take one at a time. I was the first up, and once I reached the top...I went to turn my horse to wait and I heard him holler out and then heard the rest of the group start yelling. When I looked he was on the ground not moving and his horse was just trying to stand up.

His horse had reared half way up the hill and had fallen backwards on top of him. He broke his colar bone, shattered his knee, broke both legs and one arm, broke all of his ribs and one puncutred his lung. He is fine now, but has limited use of his left arm, he can't bend it all the way out. He still rides with us today, but since then I've been so much more cautious.


----------

